# Band saw $50.



## dlane (Dec 1, 2018)

If I had my truck with me Ied go get it, wouldn’t fit in my Honda car
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/band-saw-18/6762502215.html


----------



## kev74 (Dec 1, 2018)

If only it wasn't 2,800 miles away....


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 1, 2018)

A few years ago I looked at a number of used band saws. What I finally came to realize is that almost all are made for cutting wood. A wood saw has 2 main differences (which are usually not worth trying to convert). 1), they run at too high of speed(s) - not practical for metals. 2) they have rubber tires (metal saws have bare wheels). The rubber quickly gets filled with metal swarf. I bought one and ended up giving it to a friend for his wood shop.


----------



## dlane (Dec 1, 2018)

My Doall has hard plastic tires ( neoprene? ) haven’t noticed a problem in three years ,


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 1, 2018)

dlane said:


> My Doall has hard plastic tires ( neoprene? ) haven’t noticed a problem in three years ,


I don't know how problematic it really is. It is just a point my research revealed when I was shopping for a band saw.


----------

